# KingCobra P-63 Aerobatic Flight



## captlou (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello Members,

Here is a link to an aerobatic flight display of a P-63 KingCobra at an airshow. The pilot was very, very, good. Could not believe what I was seeing. Good sound too!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY2BGYMAYxo_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice - lovely aircraft. Thanks. 

MM


----------



## Park (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the looks of the P-39/63/400, thanks for posting !


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 25, 2011)

In the same section it's got a P-63 stalling at the top of a low level loop . It's painful to watch.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice find, thanks for sharing. 8)


----------



## Torch (Apr 25, 2011)

If it's the same plane it's a sad ending.


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's a different P-63. From the comments it seems the crash happened at Biggen Hill in 2001. 
The other video is later, and in the USA.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 29, 2011)

Cool video. 


Wheels


----------

